# AnyDVD HD and Nvidia 3D TV play?



## twisteddman (Feb 7, 2012)

I have seen some recommendations In these forums that AnyDVD HD is the software to go to for playing bluerays in your PC. 

Are there any others that work well and does it function with Nvidia 3D tv play?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

AnyDVD is not something that folks use to watch blu-rays on their pcs. I use Total Media Theater but I have no idea if it will work for Nvidia 3D. :huh:


----------



## StereoClarity (Apr 22, 2008)

I too use Total Media Theater from Arcsoft. I have no idea if it will do 3D though. I don't have a TV that supports it.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

You could check DIVX player. It supports a lot of play back modes but is not freeware.
I use DIVX player as a licence came free with my Blu-Ray player.


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

Although ANYDVDHD is not a playback device it does takes DRM out of the equation that's good if your preferred playback software is not compatible with future updates or if you want to rip your hi def content. Once you have ANYDVDHD your open to many other playback & transcode options. I use JRiver for flawless playback. One last thought buy the lifetime licence you won't regret it.


----------



## twisteddman (Feb 7, 2012)

Yeah I figure out that AnyDVD is for making backups,I Decided to use Cyberlink12 as it is one of the players recommended for use with 3Dtv play. It is working beautifully. I can play any game and watch any movie in 3D. 

Funny story, I did not know that cyberlink 12 could upscale all 2d into 3d. I was watching the LOTR behind the scenes dvd and opened it in cyberlink as the player was already open . It started playing the dvd in 3D. I was so confused for a while looking at the DVD box to see why the behind the scenes was in 3d.:rofl:

Then came the magical realization that all pornography could now be viewed in 3D


----------

